# Judge Allows Sony to Unmask Anybody Who Visited GeoHot Site



## RupeeClock (Mar 4, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> A federal magistrate is granting Sony the right to acquire the internet IP addresses of anybody who has visited PlayStation 3 hacker George Hotz’ website from January of 2009 to the present.
> 
> Thursday’s decision (.pdf) by Magistrate Joseph Spero to allow Sony to subpoena Hotz’ web provider raises a host of web privacy concerns.
> 
> ...



Source: http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2011/03/g...site-unmasking/

So basically, if you have watched a youtube video about something that might've interested you, even if you have not jailbroken your PS3, even if you don't OWN a PS3, Sony knows who you are.

This is an outrage.


----------



## giratina16 (Mar 4, 2011)

I am so glad my laptop blew up and the fact I changed my internet provider since. Fuck you Sony you tampon sucking twats!


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 4, 2011)

ZOMG, time for people to start bawling about looking at a Youtube video.

Even if Sony knows who you are, you probably aren't gonna get any legal charges against you. Only the BIG peoples.


But, I'm really pissed at how a judge allowed them to do that. The law really needs to be clarified more.


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 4, 2011)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> I am so glad my laptop blew up and the fact I changed my internet provider since. Fuck you Sony you tampon sucking twats!


Did you view Geohot's youtube video, with a youtube account?
Then Sony will know your username. >


----------



## GundamXXX (Mar 4, 2011)

Unbelievable

Is this applicable to only US IP's? Id hope so otherwise a US judge has just signed the "death warrant" for people in different countries

This is...I dont even...


----------



## giratina16 (Mar 4, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> giratina16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only with an account that I haven't used in almost a year with fake details of where I live.


----------



## mattisgoku (Mar 4, 2011)

Ok, so I went on his site once when it was nearing it's end just to see the fuss when this all came serious to Sony.  So they know who I am now?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 4, 2011)

Now, this is plain ridiculous.

What will Sony gain by getting the IP Addresses of everyone who watched the Youtube video or visited Geohot's site?


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 4, 2011)

mattisgoku said:
			
		

> Ok, so I went on his site once when it was nearing it's end just to see the fuss when this all came serious to Sony.  So they know who I am now?


Pretty much. They know your IP address and your service provider.

If they wanted, they can track you down. Which they don't really want to do in the first place.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Mar 4, 2011)

You could always say it was your cat who clicked on the link....


----------



## Presto99 (Mar 4, 2011)

THIS IS MADNESS!

Really, even if they don't come kill you or anything it's still really dumb. I don't even have a PS3, so I didn't go to the site or watch any youtube videos about it.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Mar 4, 2011)

This is fucking ridiculous. What right do they actually have to know the IP of people who just happened to come by a site. This makes no bloody sense.


----------



## Evo.lve (Mar 4, 2011)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> This is fucking ridiculous. What right do they actually have to know the IP of people who just happened to come by a site. This makes no bloody sense.



QFT


----------



## GundamXXX (Mar 4, 2011)

Also

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_189360961103102

TADA


----------



## xakota (Mar 4, 2011)

What the FUCK?
See this is what I knew would happen. I don't think the judges involved in this case are technically savvy enough to know how much of a big deal this is.


----------



## chyyran (Mar 4, 2011)

WHY DOES SONY GET TO SEE MY FUCKING IP ADDRESS?


THIS IS FUCKING INVASION OF FUCKING PRIVACY YOU FUCKING BITCHASS OF A FUCKING COMPANY!

Tomorrow's Headline: Sony arrests majority of North American Population for visiting George Hotz website.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 4, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Unbelievable
> 
> Is this applicable to only US IP's? Id hope so otherwise a US judge has just signed the "death warrant" for people in different countries
> 
> This is...I dont even...



-.- this is gonna suck... Haha


----------



## awssk8er (Mar 4, 2011)

Too bad they can't do anything with this information.

It's still f*cked up how they are able to obtain it though.


----------



## GundamXXX (Mar 4, 2011)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> Too bad they can't do anything with this information.
> 
> It's still f*cked up how they are able to obtain it though.


Yea they can.. a simple 1 2 3 rule like Brittain
And no theres no law like that yet but as you know the US politicians are corrupt so Sony will buy their support


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 4, 2011)

I was just considering the data protection act.

Anyone in the UK who feels they may be infringed on by Sony should be able to request that:
-They are allowed to see what data Sony are holding on them
-That the data is not used to cause damage or distress

I don't know if an IP address is identified enough to be covered, but something such as Youtube account information might.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Mar 4, 2011)

How come they can't get the kind of information for TPB or another similar site... surely that would be more condemning...


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 4, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> How come they can't get the kind of information for TPB or another similar site... surely that would be more condemning...


Because TPB isn't located where the US' copyright laws are recognized/enforceable.


----------



## cyb3ritachi (Mar 4, 2011)

So the word "PRIVACY" has no meaning now a days i see. Everyone its being violated of their right of privacy, this should only be affecting geo not the regular Joe. Im going ot seek legal advice over this whole thing, i have. I totally disagree and will be filing a counter lawsuit after seeking legal advice and if its possible only, they will  be hearing about this all over facebook, i will posting this and let the whole country know what $ony its doing. Im not standing still why all this injustice its going on.


----------



## chyyran (Mar 4, 2011)

With this information, they can track down every single person who viewed the video and somehow get you thrown in jail for watching a youtube video.



THIS IS AN OUTRAGE
THIS IS FUCKING MADNESS


----------



## GundamXXX (Mar 4, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> How come they can't get the kind of information for TPB or another similar site... surely that would be more condemning...


Simple, not on US soil. geohotz is and so is his server


----------



## narutofan777 (Mar 4, 2011)

(geoshot) he made news about the ps3 stuff and he was sayin whole buncha stuff nd getting shitload of hits (culda been makin some dough if he had ads) but yeah umm what now sony knows millions of folks checked on his web?? what a fuckin surpise! man sony fk u !!!! wtf are they gonna fking do if u know millions of ppls ipsss?!?! fk u again sony nd fk u again nd just fk u!!


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 4, 2011)

I guess it goes to show that money does run the court system


----------



## chyyran (Mar 4, 2011)

Sony, this is just plain futile, do you want to piss off a million+ people?
The keys will never be erased!
Hell, I even know a mirror site with the keys on it, AND YOU'LL NEVER FIND IT!
Fuck you Sony.
Fuck you.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Mar 4, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> I guess it goes to show that money does run the court system


That's capitalism for ya.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 4, 2011)

Someone should have a little chat with Joseph Spero 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 about privacy

(Also, he looks like a kidtoucher.)




			
				A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> I guess it goes to show that money does run the court system


Justice is blind, but she sure can tell whichever side puts more gold on the scales.


----------



## giratina16 (Mar 4, 2011)

Well first they have to prove that any of us were intending to use the information geohot provided, as far as any of us are concerned it was just an interesting read.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Mar 4, 2011)

What worries me is that YouTube collects every IP address?


----------



## Oveneise (Mar 4, 2011)

What in the hell do they hope to achieve with this information? ...


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (Mar 4, 2011)

Well guys, I guess we dun goofed


----------



## GundamXXX (Mar 4, 2011)

trumpet-205 said:
			
		

> What worries me is that YouTube collects every IP address?


They dont "collect" it but they put cookies on your machine
How else do you think they can give you "Related" videos or "Videos you might like"?

Also its simple on server logs


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 4, 2011)

Ethanx94 said:
			
		

> Well guys, I guess we dun goofed


Don't think for a moment that you've done anything wrong by watching a video, or modifying something you bought with your own money.

If you're using the PS3 private keys to do anything, it cannot even really be called circumvention at all.


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Mar 4, 2011)

I watched the video, but they can't do shit to me, since I DON'T OWN A PS3 LOL


----------



## DeadLocked (Mar 4, 2011)

This is such bull shit
I went on geohotz site to jailbreak my ipod touch last year.
As far as I'm aware it is the same site.
Fuck off Sony.
Also isn't jailbreaking now fully legal?


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 4, 2011)

trumpet-205 said:
			
		

> What worries me is that YouTube collects every IP address?Seriously? THAT is what's troubling you about this whole thing? _REALLY??_
> 
> The *well known fact* that Google (who owns Google search, Youtube and Blogger) collects IPs is what troubles you more than the fact the judge granted Sony an extremely far reaching subpoena?
> 
> ...


Do you think that matters to Sony?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 4, 2011)

Well, this in a way is not too surprising, but I had my doubts as to whether a judge would actually let them go through with the request, and it seems that they did. Well, this is wonderful, isn't it...but still, I'm hoping Geohot's side will come through, even if it begins to look unlikely (not that that's the case now).




			
				trumpet-205 said:
			
		

> What worries me is that YouTube collects every IP address?


I can see your IP address right here too.


----------



## metamaster (Mar 4, 2011)

This is a new all-time low for Sony... How can Sony possibly benefit from having IP addresses of people who visited or even viewed Geohot's stuff? Are they just gonna ban anyone with a matching IP?

Good thing I don't own anything made by Sony. 
*goes to geohot.com*


----------



## rashef (Mar 4, 2011)

Holy invasion of privacy... what did I do to deserve this ?! 
Now they're going to sue me for watching this video and I don't even own a sony system. :|


----------



## trumpet-205 (Mar 4, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> The *well known fact* that Google (who owns Google search, Youtube and Blogger) collects IPs is what troubles you more than the fact the judge granted Sony an extremely far reaching subpoena?


I'm just asking a question. I'm not going to start a heated argument about this.


----------



## SmokeFox (Mar 4, 2011)

LOL. This is crazy.


----------



## waffle1995 (Mar 4, 2011)

Would Sony banned my ps3 from PSN,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I went on geohot site but never download anything?

(I have a ps3 and both my brother does, so I don't want they ps3 banned because I look at a site.)


----------



## bazamuffin (Mar 5, 2011)

Mental, just mental.  Not sure how they can nail anyone who has simply viewed the video. Im sure theres alot of people who don't even own a PS3 who wanted to put a face to the name and viewed the vid out of curiosity.  Even if you have viewed the video, on what grounds can they take you to court?


----------



## Zanoab (Mar 5, 2011)

I wonder if they are going search people's houses or go straight to finding enough information to ban accounts. I never had a ps3 or an account but I still like watching these kinds of scenes. Would be somewhat awesome to get searched by Sony when the only thing I have associated with Sony is a ps2 (and a 10+ year old Sony computer)...


----------



## Nah3DS (Mar 5, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> IchigoK2031 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a Sony Cassete Walkman... should I worry?


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 5, 2011)

What we need to do is find the original videos and re-upload them to as many accounts as possible.

This is worse than the whole YouTube Tom Cruise fiasco. Wait until Anonymous (4chan) gets ahold of this one.

Shits about to get real


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Mar 5, 2011)

People, stop crying about this. If you have ever had your PS3 online they ALREADY have your IP.

And if you haven't, who cares? If you think for a second that your IP or any personal information has never once been obtained from you without your consent...

Well...

Keep dreaming.


----------



## Recorderdude (Mar 5, 2011)

Destroy.

That.

Fucking.

Sellout.

Judge.

Right.

Fucking.

Now.

4chan.


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Mar 5, 2011)

This is anti-privacy operating in the interests of capitalist big business. Simply disgusting.

@D34DL1N3R: And it is just as inexcusable as it was five minutes ago. They have every right to complain.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 5, 2011)

It seems like a waste. I mean what are they going to do? Go on a suing spree suing everyone for visiting a site or watching a youtube video?
Yeah lets see how long that last, better yet lets see how long they can keep their company going spending that much money on the courts.
Or are they just going to sue the world?


----------



## GundamXXX (Mar 5, 2011)

D34DL1N3R said:
			
		

> People, stop crying about this. If you have ever had your PS3 online, they ALREADY have your IP.
> 
> And if you haven't, who cares? If you think for a second that your IP or any personal information has never once been obtained from you without your consent... you're dreaming.


Hmmm and what if you are one of the people who kept his/her PS3 offline for the sole reason to jailbreak it? Sony wouldnt have their IP from PSN would they?


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 5, 2011)

I suggest people read the article first before posting

specifically this paragraph



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Sony told Spero, a San Francisco magistrate, that it needed the information for at least two reasons.
> 
> One is to prove the “defendant’s distribution” of the hack. The other involves a jurisdictional argument over whether Sony must sue Hotz in his home state of New Jersey rather than in San Francisco, which Sony would prefer. Sony said the server logs would demonstrate that many of those who downloaded Hotz’s hack reside in Northern California — thus making San Francisco a proper venue for the case.



to put it shortly, show how much and how far the information was spread and to try and get the court case to be held in CA rather then NJ

its very unlikely they will go after you, ban you, ect...
they just do not have the man power to do so


----------



## GundamXXX (Mar 5, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> I suggest people read the article first before posting
> 
> specifically this paragraph
> 
> ...


The issue is, they went for private information

Its like the police putting camera's in your house because they might find something out about someone else


----------



## Recorderdude (Mar 5, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Its like the police putting camera's in your house because they might find something out about someone else



Yeah, one time my home had like seventy five cameras installed in it just because Dad was a cop and this guy was killing criminals and this weird other guy thought that one of the cops might be doing it, even though they thought he probably wasn't.


----------



## RexNebular (Mar 5, 2011)

If all they need are statistics then that is what they should have asked for. Giving them IP addresses is completely unnecessary for their case.


----------



## TheDestroyer (Mar 5, 2011)

What worries me is that its not about getting ban or whatever (they probably wouldn't do it anyway), it's the fact that they just look at your underwears just like that >.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 5, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see what you did there


----------



## signz (Mar 5, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> With this information, they can track down every single person who viewed the video and somehow get you thrown in jail for watching a youtube video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS SPARTA!!! *kick*

But no, seriously. WTF?!
Just because they have the money, they can get what they want... :|
What'll happen next? Nintendo, Sony or Microsoft wanting the IPs of those people who googled anything about piracy, ROMs/ISOs or something similar from google?


----------



## GundamXXX (Mar 5, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol

Point proven!


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Mar 5, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> So basically, if you have watched a youtube video about something that might've interested you, even if you have not jailbroken your PS3, even if you don't OWN a PS3, Sony knows who you are.



To find out who you are from your IP, Sony need the informations directly from your ISP. Thank god my ISP never gives out personal informations. So Sony won't ever know who I am.


----------



## RegulusGG (Mar 5, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> A fourth subpoena is directed at Twitter, demanding the disclosure of all of Hotz’s tweets, and “documents sufficient to identify all names, addresses, and telephone numbers associated with the Twitter account.”


Isn't Sony wonderful?


----------



## Wintrale (Mar 5, 2011)

If LG can seize all of Sony's PS3s in Europe just because they play Blurays, there's no reason for Sony not to be able to get the IP addresses of everyone that is helping to ruin the PS3.


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Mar 5, 2011)

Me and my friend were discussing this. We think this may be of concern to people who actually own PS3's but for others, it is most likely a scare tactic, basically to stop the further spread of the keys or anything.


----------



## amptor (Mar 5, 2011)

Assuming I visited either of those addresses (I never saw the youtube one), a lot of good it will really do them.  I don't even own a Playstation 3 console.  lol.  And my friends that do don't hack theirs.  That console should be regarded as a good door stop though since my friends don't even use them.  Not sure why they bought it.


----------



## Evo.lve (Mar 5, 2011)

Exactly.

Even if I did visit geohot.com (which I have) then it's a "ZOMG THIS GUY DOESN'T LIKE US".

Go ahead, Sony. Ban me from PSN. Do it.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 5, 2011)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> If LG can seize all of Sony's PS3s in Europe just because they play Blurays, there's no reason for Sony not to be able to get the IP addresses of everyone that is helping to ruin the PS3.



That is probably the dumbest post I have ever read on this entire site. No joke. That's like me saying

"If McDonalds can use beef from cows just because they make burgers, there's no reason why I shouldn't be allowed to go out and steal someones credit card."


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 5, 2011)

I have visited the site several times, I follow Geohot on Facebook, and watched all his videos, but I don't own a PS3...what are they going to do to me?
Send me a mean letter telling me I shouldn't visit a public site and watch public videos?


----------



## Evo.lve (Mar 5, 2011)

Maybe a notice saying that they banned a PSN account called "A Gay Little Ca1boy?"


----------



## Omega_2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's called an assload of money, and a lack of souls


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 5, 2011)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> Maybe a notice saying that they banned a PSN account called "A Gay Little Ca1boy?"


Well he shouldn't have almost stolen my screen name.


----------



## Nollog (Mar 5, 2011)

lol.
Knew their money would win the day.

Same with the guilty verdict on George in a few months or next year.


----------



## jonesman99 (Mar 5, 2011)

Privacy is now only for those who afford it. Which would mean that 98% or the world cannot have it.

With all the pokemon madness sweeping the rest of the world, I haven't been keeping up with this.

So now, Sony has IP addresses of tens of thousands of people who watched and commented on his videos and his site, the basis of that whole collection is to prove how it affected them in a negative way. Even then, there are variables that both sides have to take into account for when it comes to view count and comment posts.

Sony has been given a pass, if they want to win they better know what to do with it. If Hotz truly wants to win, him and his lawyers have to look into those variables, and prove how it little of an effect his and other parts of his CFW had when it came to piracy on the PS3.

One last thing: He said that his CFW was not meant for piracy, if that is the case then the 3rd party investigators need to know what part of the data in his CFW would or could be associated with homebrew, and whether or not someone else input code to enable piracy with it.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Mar 5, 2011)

Omega_2 said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ISP don't give private informations here, doesn't matter if you have money or not.

Only exception is if you download child pornography.

Beside, modifying software is legal here, so no matter what you do to your ps3, Sony can't touch you.


----------



## Diffusion (Mar 5, 2011)

So reading national secrets on wikileaks is no problemo but reading a company's secrets is...


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 5, 2011)

I am sure Sony just paid the judge


----------



## gamefan5 (Mar 5, 2011)

Using anti-privacy to promote anti-piracy. Kind of ironic isn't?


----------



## omatic (Mar 5, 2011)

They're going to use the info to build a larger case against certain people - if this is all they have on you, that you visited GeoHot's website (regardless of how often), then you don't have anything to worry about.

Still, I really don't like the judge's decision. If I wanted everyone to know what I do online and where I do it, I'd use my real name, or clearly identify myself. This order gives the impression that visiting the site is wrong somehow.


----------



## jceggbert5 (Mar 5, 2011)

There's a reason that I change my IP address every month or two...  Now you know why!


----------



## Evo.lve (Mar 5, 2011)

I think that legally, this was a bad decision for Sony.

What Hotz's lawyers have to do now is that this was a massive breach of privacy with no gain - Sony doesn't gain shit from knowing my IP address, they already know it from every time I log onto PSN.


----------



## pistone (Mar 5, 2011)

well that's actually  good news ,so i will just keep refreshing geohot web page over and over and then what for sony ...................with an automatic gun


----------



## 1234turtles (Mar 5, 2011)

we have said this time and time again but FUCK SONY!!!!!  who the  hell  do they think they are in everbodys ip's its not g oing to fucking help them anyway


----------



## Nujui (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm just don't understand. Isn't this a invasion of privacy? How in the world did this get passed? Just because people watch a video and modified there ps3s they want ALL of there ips?

It's just stupid, even if they are just using to build a better case, why go to all the trouble?


----------



## Ritsuki (Mar 5, 2011)

I might give them my personal address and number, it will be faster. I'll ask for some privacy for Christmas 2011, I hope it won't be already sold out.

But seriously, what can they do with a bunch of IP addresses ? It doesn't prove anything, and won't be useful at all... I am disappointed, Sony. Really disappointed.


----------



## dekuleon (Mar 5, 2011)

My IP is dynamic!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










And I also have one PS3 running lots of piracy!


----------



## Sheimi (Mar 5, 2011)

Sony, come  at me bro!


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 5, 2011)

Good thing my internet changes IP every 1-2 hours or I think one day


----------



## Officer Delibird (Mar 5, 2011)

un-fucking believable


----------



## Paulieo (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't have to worry about Sony getting my details from my ISP because they won't even tell me the owner of the account my details because of privacy reasons lol.


----------



## Pyrmon (Mar 5, 2011)

I can't believe the judge actually granted that. It's a stupid move that doesn't do shit. I mean, aside from how many people watched the video and went on the website, what info does it give Sony?


----------



## Oveneise (Mar 5, 2011)

Sony just doesn't know how to do it... 
If they wanted numbers, why didn't they just ask Google how many IP addresses were logged onto the servers?


----------



## Evo.lve (Mar 5, 2011)

They're apparently trying to "build a better case" whilst performing actions that would get their asses blown to kingdom come by any good lawyer.


----------



## rad140 (Mar 5, 2011)

jeez, I don't think any company has had this much of a bitchfit about their console getting hacked in the history of ever.
Imagine if Nintendo or Microsoft tried to pull something like this?


----------



## Hakoda (Mar 5, 2011)

I've watched a video about PS3 jailbreaking. 

I visited GeoHot's site after the key release was made. 

I don't own a PS3.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 5, 2011)

link11510 said:
			
		

> Sony, come at me bro!





Spoiler











But seriously it wouldn't be a nice story if they came after you bro.


Edit: This is really mess up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although (I think) I didn't view that video.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 5, 2011)

i can even post my face pic (what i havent done on temp even) if sony wants it. Wasnt there an argument that sony is not doing this to "know" the people but gather evidence that people are watching videos that relate to piracy.
as said, IP addresses are not that informative esp since the ISP also has to be contacted for more info (u really think an ISP would care or give the info?)
plus an account of any sort is still not that much information that you did something especially if you are living far away from sony's reach (hence my first message before the parenthesis)


----------



## Sheimi (Mar 5, 2011)

I have no PS3. So it doesn't concern me. Sony is trolling


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 5, 2011)

I hate it more because I do not even have a ps3 and Sony will just find out my IP.


----------



## redsmas (Mar 5, 2011)

They wanted the info to catch potential hackers, but having your I.P name ect isn't any evidence that someone was hacking it just means they watched a popular video.



			
				Oveneise said:
			
		

> Sony just doesn't know how to do it...
> If they wanted numbers, why didn't they just ask Google how many IP addresses were logged onto the servers?


Google refused to allow them to have anything because of their privacy policies, plus sony wanted I.P addresses for their own pride.


----------



## chrisrlink (Mar 5, 2011)

god dam bitches don't know when to quit i can imagine their PR will be dead after the case is over


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 5, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> Destroy.
> 
> That.
> 
> ...



Fixed. 

Its not the judge's fault. He was just doing his job. Its SONY who is ENTIRELY to blame for the greatest attack on YouTube and our personal freedoms in the history of console modding.

And for those of you saying "they can't get my IP addy because..." well think again. You people need to review the terms of the DMCA. Sony WILL get not only your IP addy, but the personal information of the person who is paying for your internet service. (You, your parents, your college, etc.)

And what will they do with this information? Well you're going to be put on a watch list and your IP will be redflagged by your own ISP. Everything you do from now on will be suspect. And Sony will put you on their enemies list. Meaning no matter how much you support the company Sony will always consider you a criminal.

And that's how it is. 

Its time to utterly destroy SONY. They are the real enemy here.


----------



## omatic (Mar 5, 2011)

gamefan5 said:
			
		

> Using anti-privacy to promote anti-piracy. Kind of ironic isn't?



Not really. It's like police use anti-freedom to promote anti-crime. Sony's move is an over-step and alienating, but it's not ironic.


----------



## Evo.lve (Mar 5, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R98qC0fd_1w[/youtube]

Just leaving this there.

I wonder if Sony will sue everyone who watched this video because it was "conspiring against the PS3" or some shit?


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 5, 2011)

This was a dick move. I think Sony are suffering from that 'loss of power' feeling.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Mar 5, 2011)

If only Sony stopped making wrong moves for once *sigh*


----------



## Evo.lve (Mar 5, 2011)

Or they're just going through the "I dun like you bansuehammer herp derp"


----------



## chrisrlink (Mar 5, 2011)

i made my choice it maybe spinless to some but im leaving the scene.....would a mod disable my account tomorrow thanks


----------



## Lodis (Mar 5, 2011)

Well done Sony. Piss of all of your potential and actual income. I think they are forgetting who has the power here. We have the power and we are the ones who collectively decide whether to part with our money or not. Just remember that.

No amount of whinging or condemnation will make a difference, the only way to show your outrage or disagreement is to vote with your wallets.


----------



## Ace (Mar 5, 2011)

*Rich supercompanies exploiting the less fortunate?*





Privacy breach isn't anything new.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 5, 2011)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> They're apparently trying to "build a better case" whilst performing actions that would get their asses blown to kingdom come by any good lawyer.








(Sorry, had to do it.)


----------



## kaputnik (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't know anything about how US courts works, but to get this decision from a Swedish court, you'd have to have the judge on your payroll. The whole thing just reeks of corruption...

And what's the purpose? To scare ppl into believing that big brother got his eye on anyone that even takes an interest in PS3 hacking? I really can't see how this information can be used in any other way.

I've bought my last game for my PS3, that's for sure. I'm not gonna sponsor any more judicial murders.


----------



## DarkStriker (Mar 5, 2011)

All that remains is people outside US sue Sony :3


----------



## Rydian (Mar 5, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> trumpet-205 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ISps keep records of who had which IP address wen (to an extent).


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 5, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> *Rich supercompanies exploiting the less fortunate?*
> *SNIP*
> Privacy breach isn't anything new.



People like you sicken me. Anyone who tries to downplay this event is a corporate sell out.

This is the greatest attack on the personal freedom of gamers in the history of gaming.


----------



## Recorderdude (Mar 5, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> And what will they do with this information? Well you're going to be put on a watch list and your IP will be redflagged by your own ISP. Everything you do from now on will be suspect. And Sony will put you on their enemies list. Meaning no matter how much you support the company Sony will always consider you a criminal.
> 
> And that's how it is.
> 
> Its time to utterly destroy SONY. They are the real enemy here.



Fucking scary man.

You're right about destroying Sony. I was thinking of buying a PSP new. not one cent is going to sony from my wallet- I'm buying a used one.

NOT BUYING FROM THEM IS THE ONLY WAY for most people who aren't as brave/insane, as, say, Graf_Chokolo.

If you want a sony product, only buy it from others. Don't feed the monster.


----------



## Ace (Mar 5, 2011)

I really have to say, a lot of these posts seem butthurt, put bluntly.
Running a mega-corp like Sony isn't made out to be moral business and delivery. It's profits that matter, period. Likewise, we're playing by their rules: ergo, we're not gonna get far with crap like "LOL SONY SUX LAST GAME I BUY NAO", because they have millions of consumers.
How this affects us overall? Well, did you contribute in hacking the PS3 with your expertise? You didn't? Okay! Move along!
It's called profiling: Looking for the responsible ones or clues that point towards them. It's part of investigation. And investigation always has a measure of invasion of privacy and intrusion. The large scale of it here is what scares us.

TL;DR: Life goes on. U mad, tho.


----------



## Gh0sti (Mar 5, 2011)

wow thats great we should all sue sony for privacy breach, i dont own a PS3, the only thing i have is PS2 and i have not hacked it


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 5, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> c. The Google Blogspot Subpoena
> This subpoena seeks to discover information relating to a specific Blogspot account that
> is owned by Mr. Hotz, , and information regarding persons who
> also posted content to that website in the form of blog comments.
> ...



This is hilarious...



			
				Rydian said:
			
		

> If you'd pay attention to the court case, Sony IS actually getting the information they're requesting...


They dig further by aiming violation of the TRO ...


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 5, 2011)

Meh. Doesn't bother me. I never saw the point in hacking the family PS3. Even if I did get it working the ammount of time it'd take to download a game made it impractical. Besides, I don't need to hack the main consoles. If I drop enough hints my easily manipulated dad picks up whatever I want at no cost to me because he relies on my expertise as a gamer to show him what's worth playing. When he bought games based on his opinions he was buying shite like Bomberman Act Zero. After that 'bombshell' it was pretty much established that if I've not recommended a game it's probably not worth picking up.

Hence why I have no plans to buy Dragon Age 2. I'll just wait til he does then nick it


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 5, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> personuser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Judge is to blame as well for allowing such an asinine thing.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 5, 2011)

Don't fuck with Sony. The end.


----------



## Recorderdude (Mar 5, 2011)

xmastermiix said:
			
		

> Don't fuck with Sony. The end.



And this is what sony wants everyone to say.

Well done falling for their scheme, dood.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 5, 2011)

xmastermiix said:
			
		

> Don't fuck with Sony. The end.


That's pretty much what they want. No one was fucking with Sony, Sony is just fucking with everyone and just trying to be big man on campus, throwing their weight around like they own the place. It's about time someone stepped to to deflate their over-sized ego.


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 5, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Judge is to blame as well for allowing such an asinine thing.
> NOPE. SCEA respectfully requests that the Court enter an Order adopting *the parties’ agreement.*
> 
> ( as it is mentioned in http://www.wired.com/images_blogs/threatle...speroruling.pdf )
> ...


----------



## Ace (Mar 5, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> People like you sicken me. Anyone who tries to downplay this event is a corporate sell out.
> 
> This is the greatest attack on the personal freedom of gamers in the history of gaming.


I think my point didn't quite come across. What I mean is that we've been fucked for this long without major effects, really. It's not a matter of fighting back, it's a matter of holding still and waiting for the moment to strike. They're being pre-emptive in their strike; we don't have to be.
It's just the scale of this that scares people, despite the fact that the outcome is usually the same (no major effects), because there will always be someone who'll take GeoHot's place if we lose him. It's a fight over who's who, and who's the utilitarian here.


----------



## nintendoom (Mar 5, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> trumpet-205 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you a representative of Sony?


----------



## Arithmatics (Mar 5, 2011)

this just screams ILLOGICAL. What the hell? what happened to human rights?

oh thats right... SONY flushed it down their toilets.


----------



## VLinh (Mar 5, 2011)

If Hotz get get his ass out of this, which the chances are pretty low, he's pretty much a hero XD


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 5, 2011)

May Sony sell or eat the IP adresses for breakfast, I dont care. In the end of the day, they are complete useless for them.


----------



## MarcusRaven (Mar 5, 2011)

So Sony has access to all the IP addresses that accessed Geohot's website. Unless there is a way to tell which of those IPs also downloaded his files, they don't actually have anything. Its a crapshoot, and they're just hoping to find a loose string to grab at to unravel the mess they've made.


----------



## Jaden. (Mar 5, 2011)

How many money you gave to the Judge, Sony?


----------



## Rydian (Mar 5, 2011)

MarcusRaven said:
			
		

> So Sony has access to all the IP addresses that accessed Geohot's website. Unless there is a way to tell which of those IPs also downloaded his files, they don't actually have anything. Its a crapshoot, and they're just hoping to find a loose string to grab at to unravel the mess they've made.


They are getting the download information, too.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 5, 2011)

Talk about taking things to the extreme... Sony's really taking this too far, and how could the judge agree to this, wouldn't this breach the privacy act? this doesn't have anything to do with law enforcement or administrative accounting, so there really should be no reason for Sony to be allowed this clearance.


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Mar 5, 2011)

I want to hit Sony with mistletoe now.


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm not sure what that means. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sony. What the hell are you gonna do with these IPs anyway?


----------



## Raiser (Mar 5, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what that means.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.

They obviously won't come after each and every viewer (hopefully), so... what are their intentions?


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 5, 2011)

Here's the thing. A person, with a PS3 or not, will go to Youtube to do their normal video-surfing. Geohot's video is shown on the suggested list. Said person clicks the link, wanting to see what it's all about. By the court ruling, Sony now has the right to know that person's IP Address. Is it the fault of the user for clicking on the video, or the people behind Youtube who made the suggestion code that gave the person said video link? If the latter, what right does Sony have to get someone else's IP Address when it wasn't their fault? This GeoHot news is growing, but it isn't to a point where it is even near common knowledge.

And what about when Sony does have the IP Addresses? I can see Sony banning people with legit PS3s from using their network just because their IP Address matches one found on the list given to them by Youtube and the webhost of GeoHot's website. What if someone had leeched another's WiFi, and accessed either of those places? Now Sony will have the IP Address of a household who never even touched those places. How is that even right?


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 5, 2011)

OH! I know.

They want us to scream and cry and make us worship them.

That may work... But then NGP sales = 0.

EDIT: Just so I can see what happens, I visited Geohot's site and watched several Youtube vids. SUCK IT, AMERICA. I wonder if Youtube will take the videos down or something?


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 5, 2011)

Raiser said:
			
		

> so... what are their intentions?
> It is an Order adopting the parties’ agreement.... all wrong... READ it !
> 
> The whole thing about "private" video is - again - weird.
> ...


----------



## evandixon (Mar 5, 2011)

Am I allowed to post a comment complaining about this?  Or will they get my IP here too?
They'll probebly sue me for thinking very lowly of Sony for this.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 5, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> Here's the thing. A person, with a PS3 or not, will go to Youtube to do their normal video-surfing. Geohot's video is shown on the suggested list. Said person clicks the link, wanting to see what it's all about. By the court ruling, Sony now has the right to know that person's IP Address.


For the video, they're only requesting it after it was removed from the public list.


----------



## Eric345 (Mar 5, 2011)

wow can't wait to see sony getting sued.


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 5, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eckin (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm not reading 10 pages of discussion (as I'm a litle bit drunk at the time of posting) but they may want to show how MANY people saw those things. 

But if that's the case, this is pretty silly! I don't even own a ps3 (I was inclined to buy one before this particular event btw), so I'm not important to this case.

It's ridiculous.


----------



## windwakr (Mar 5, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what that means.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Beige (Mar 5, 2011)

I have a feeling that Sony and this Judge haven't read the US Constitution.  AT ALL.  The case is being processed in the US, so there's no excuse.

Sony is now being boycotted in this household.  Happy I sold my PS3.


----------



## Eric345 (Mar 5, 2011)

oh and You know what? Sony, go away. You aren't the law, and you can't sue the internet. You've lost, be like Nintendo and just accept it already.



AND STOP CARING YOUR OWN RIGHTS!!!!


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 5, 2011)

This judge is either corrupt or doesn't know shit about technology, which is why most electronic patent laws and such are held in the mid-south of the U.S., where owning a telephone is considered being tech-savvy.


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 5, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Even if the Court was to reach the substance of the amicus curiae letter, the EFF’s
> assertions are without merit. *The proposed subpoenas agreed to by the parties do not implicate
> the “free speech” concerns suggested by the EFF.*
> 
> ...



_Good Luck on saving your a.. (eof)_


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 5, 2011)

Only way to make Sony lose their money is spread your friends and families not to buy NGP and SONY PS3 anymore. That's simple.


----------



## awssk8er (Mar 5, 2011)

Just for this, there is no chance I am buying a NGP.

I had a little interest in it, but I don't think I'm going to support Sony in any way any more.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 5, 2011)

My I.P. ehhh? ...They can have it....I'd like to see them take any action against me for simply looking at a website.....I bet they can't do it....


----------



## amptor (Mar 5, 2011)

lol idc if they ban me from PSN since I'm not going to use PSN anyway... no PS3 = no way to get on PSN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lololoooooooooooo


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 5, 2011)

I wonder what magical lawyers Sony has up there sleeves that can get me in genuine trouble for LOOKING AT A YOUTUBE VIDEO. Seriously, should we really be afraid? I think not.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 5, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> I wonder what magical lawyers Sony has up there sleeves that can get me in genuine trouble for LOOKING AT A YOUTUBE VIDEO. Seriously, should we really be afraid? I think not.


No one said you were going to be getting into trouble... but that's not the issue.
The issue is that this is a crazy amount of power given to Sony by the judge.


----------



## Elvarg (Mar 5, 2011)

Moving to colombia


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 5, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understood that. It just seems that Sony is doing whatever it takes to get people into some serious shit.

That's just how they're acting.


----------



## Elvarg (Mar 5, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> twiztidsinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What if you visited the site from a different country arnt there different juristrictions and laws about copyright laws.


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 5, 2011)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Only way to make Sony lose their money is spread your friends and families not to buy NGP and SONY PS3 anymore. That's simple.



You would also have to boycott all Sony electronics and movies and TV produced by Columbia Pictures, Tri-Star, and Sony Pictures.


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh noes, sony will invade my house.

I'll still buy a NGP. =)


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 5, 2011)

Elvarg said:
			
		

> What if you visited the site from a different country arnt there different juristrictions and laws about copyright laws.


They probably will still get your IP, but they'll most definitely not press any charges.

Even if you were from America, they STILL wouldn't press charges. They don't have time.


----------



## KingAsix (Mar 5, 2011)

All I have to say is this is some major bullshit...What right does Sony have to do this


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 5, 2011)

This is hilarious. I'm going to email Sony and tell them that I visited the site, what time and date I did, and also tell them that I hacked my PS3 for homebrew use. I mean what the hell are they going to do about it?

I did nothing illegal. Though I can't say the same about the judge that ok'd this.


----------



## o2oxygen (Mar 5, 2011)

What if OPRAH or OBAMA viewed the Video? or MIYAMOTO?


----------



## junkerde (Mar 5, 2011)

I VIEWED THIS SHIT FOR FUN AND WTF!!!!!! fuck you in teh hard drive sony you skank whores.


----------



## Gman 101 (Mar 5, 2011)

Oooooh boy... the legal implications of this is insane. The precedent set is gonna ruin freedom for all of us people (if future lawsuits choose to use this case as a precedent to further their own causes). Thanks American legal system.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 5, 2011)

(12:45:23 AM) Slacker: i think we should all band together and put a web server on the moon
(12:45:41 AM) Slacker: "jurisdiction?" "hahahahaha"


----------



## SylvWolf (Mar 5, 2011)

I've defended Sony in the past, but it's getting kinda ridiculous. Nothing's going to happen to those who viewed the stuff, but it still doesn't sit right with me. The court just set a dangerous precedent, and I doubt Sony even needed the info.

EDIT: OK, after reading into this a bit more, Sony apparently wants the info to show how widely distributed the files are and to try Geohot in California. They're not "tracking" the individual user. While this still isn't a good thing (I already mentioned the precedent issue), it's not as bad as everyone seems to be making it out to be. We really need to cut down on sensationalist titles here.


----------



## Irock23 (Mar 5, 2011)

I have hosted my own mirror of geohot's site where he had the downloads and key.
It is located at ~snip


----------



## NamoNakamura (Mar 5, 2011)

Sony's got a right to defend their product, but honestly, this is too much.

What would they even do with the information?


----------



## chris888222 (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't think I will ever buy a sony product again. Not only are they expensive here and are not really durable, now the company even wants to track you down?!? Gosh, you have gone too far this time. No more NGP for me >


----------



## floydo (Mar 5, 2011)

Well done Sony, you have scared me out of ever buying a Sony product. Have fun with your loss in sales because of this useless, fear mongering move.


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 5, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVeeqYZo5t4


----------



## Soldjermon (Mar 5, 2011)

from what I've been reading, that we're all pretty pissed off at of what Sony is doing to us customers of ever getting any Sony products(the PS3 mainly), and all that we've done is telling Sony to piss off, which I doubt that would phase Sony at all. unless we all actually do something to drive Sony out of business and show them up of who really is the boss here; with or without money involved, us bickering of what Sony is not going to do anything to stop this at all.
to what make Sony even more pissed off and drive the company out of business completely, we all could post the keys and maybe GeoHotz' site with the keys and files on multiple or fake: ISPs, IP addresses, accounts, hosting servers, countries, and maybe on Sony servers themselves; if someone is smart and stealthy enough to do the Sony servers.
this case of what Sony is doing could go even farther, to spread to maybe Nintendo and Microsoft would join in to stop console hacking once and for all, and the anti-piracy companies could be able to get the rights to control all of the internet with full force; which would be really sad news to all of us. it's like all of the companies who does movies, games, programs and other digital data would want to control every aspect of us using the internet and what we can and can't do on it.

it's like *dictatorship and control*, and I don't like it at all, because I hate people controlling me and my life, of what I can and can't do.

hell, if Sony actually had the guts to sue everyone on this planet, had the rights to and was able to, I would actually let them try to sue me, find me, arrest me, confiscate all of my electronics and other stuff, etc.. because that no matter how much Sony would want to stop their PS3 from being hacked completely and used for homebrew(which usually piracy is a side effect; is what most companies primarily focus on), Sony cannot stop me or anyone else for that matter; from thinking about hacking electronics, consoles, computers(in a good way and won't hurt anyone else's computers, mind you), and other stuff.
we hack, because that we're fascinated of what we have so much, that we want to dig in and see of how they function together in one, what features they have, how the features work, how the programming and/or OS works, what parts can come off, what parts that are permanently attached, etc.. we also learn that we can make our own software, hardware, computers, consoles and all of the electronics you see around the world; if we are educated and capable enough to do so.

since that Sony and DMCA are getting the upper-hands on this, we need to make a stand to this and support our fellow hacker(s); for freedom of hacking our own consoles that we had bought legally, as well as other electronics in the world that we own! we cannot sit behind the sidelines any longer! let's fight with all of our tools we have, to protect our own freedoms of console and systems hacking!

- Soldjermon


----------



## mad567 (Mar 5, 2011)

Fuck you sony We have our privacy...
I visited geohot site and watched his videos and don't have a PS3.....
Guys we definitely need to do something here...

I was planing to get a ps3 or an NGP......
Now welldone sony you just lost a customer...
Now I'll definitely buy a 3DS So that nintendo's sales will go even higher than sony's


----------



## grubbymitts (Mar 5, 2011)

Meh.


----------



## hvsep (Mar 5, 2011)

Read the article... FBI aren't gonna show up at your door and arrest you. Stop exaggerating.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 5, 2011)

i'll never buy a sony product ever again their now on my blacklist along with LG and samsung


----------



## mad567 (Mar 5, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Read the article... FBI aren't gonna show up at your door and arrest you. Stop exaggerating.


Yeah we know that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





....
It's slightly impossible to arrest about 1 million people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..
We are angry 'cause off the id revealing... Don't you think now that they now who we are, they will be watching what we download and what we are doing?
Until we'll be found doing something illegal.
And then they'll fine us...!


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 5, 2011)

considering the poor network infrastructure we have here, im sure they'll never find me, not like i've done anything wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




as a side note; for people who got this wrong i.e. those worried if they will get banned for visiting the info is used for these terms: 



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Sony told Spero, a San Francisco magistrate, that it needed the information for at least two reasons.
> 
> One is to prove the “defendant’s distribution” of the hack. The other involves a jurisdictional argument over whether Sony must sue Hotz in his home state of New Jersey rather than in San Francisco, which Sony would prefer. Sony said the server logs would demonstrate that many of those who downloaded Hotz’s hack reside in Northern California — thus making San Francisco a proper venue for the case



from what i can make out from this (if im not wrong) sony needs this info to prove him guilty, banning people for no reason or stalking them isn't what they have in mind - even though im TOTALLY against this, there is other means which they can prove him guilty.


----------



## Creqaw (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't particularly care about them having my IP address since I don't even own a PS3 but I certainly don't like how a judge in the USA can grant permission to get IPs from a different country.


----------



## Eric345 (Mar 5, 2011)

wow sony thanks to you my router is missed up!!


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 5, 2011)

This is not good..


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Mar 5, 2011)

oh my gosh!
This would never be possible in Europe, I see all left parties going after Sony with dungforks shouting "kill them all".


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't really see the point to doing this. Not like everyone visiting Geohot's website is a bad guy. As in, bad for the company =P


----------



## Zantheo (Mar 5, 2011)

Tracking an individual's IP in Norway is illegal by norwegian law. Where's my team of lawyers when I need them...?


----------



## antwill (Mar 5, 2011)

Moonshine said:
			
		

> I don't really see the point to doing this. Not like everyone visiting Geohot's website is a bad guy. As in, bad for the company =P


If you'd actually read the article you'd understand why they're doing this. You'd also realise they don't care about the people what the people who visited the site do.


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 5, 2011)

I did read the article. I've followed the situation for awhile now, and I do know they are being rash. I just don't know what kind of information they could possibly get from this. I mean, they would know who visits the website, but what to they from there? Compare the IP with other hackers?

Why do people tend to feel superior on forums?


----------



## Zorua (Mar 5, 2011)

This is totally unjustified. The people who read that article may be innocents, who read it maybe because it was linked on their favorite blog. I read his website too, but I fail to understand how reading an article about jailbreaking is a violation of the DMCA. Either the judge went mad or Sony paid him/her. This is just too corrupted and it goes against the principles of democray. Look at this wiki article. By giving away the IP of the youtube comments, the judge has actually gone against the American constitution. Someone with the time and money should challenge this verdict. Also, the judge is legally not allowed to give away my IP. This is because he works for an American court and I live in India. He has to consult my government before giving it away. I hope this  case ends up like the one about jailbreaking the Ipod. I hope PS3 jailbreaking becomes legal.


----------



## antwill (Mar 5, 2011)

Moonshine said:
			
		

> I did read the article. I've followed the situation for awhile now, and I do know they are being rash. I just don't know what kind of information they could possibly get from this. I mean, they would know who visits the website, but what to they from there? Compare the IP with other hackers?
> 
> Why do people tend to feel superior on forums?


They only need the IP to use it to prove the case that geohot broke the DMCA by distributing how to bypass DRM and to have the judge hold the case somewhere other than his home state. They won't be wasting money going after hundreds of thousands of people who watched a video, or visited a site or read his twitter. Besides, if they were going to go after them they would then need to subpoena the ISP for the personal details. Jesus, everyone acts superior because people don't read the damn article and go along with sensationalist titles just to join the damn circlejerk. Sony are not seeing this information only the attorneys.


----------



## chris888222 (Mar 5, 2011)

Many (innocent) people will be affected by this matter, including me, who just goes to the geohotz web for reference or curiosity. Sony has really gone too far. Knowing a person's IP address also means knowing the server the person is using and even their address. They also practically overprice EVERYTHING here in Singapore, such as their 3D TVs (samsung only sells it for $2,800 standard with no gifts or whatsoever but Sony charges $3,600 for the exact package, the TV's screen size is *the same*. The PS3s here are also heavily priced even now from $460 to $700+, depending on where you bought it, I would rather buy a 360 and a blu-ray player with this amount of money and _still have remainders_.)

I was amazed by the NGP at first even though I know that it's price will be atrocious when it hits Singaporean shores, now I really don't want it anymore due to Sony having 'such absurd behavior'. I would gladly buy two 3DSes with the same amount of money now. Well, I am indeed a victim. Stupid curiosity! >.<

Sony, if they have the guts, will definitely tell you 'who asked you to enter the geohotz web in the first place sucker?'


----------



## antwill (Mar 5, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> Many (innocent) people will be affected by this matter, including me, who just goes to the geohotz web for reference or curiosity.


No you won't stop being stupid and read the damn article, not just the headlines.


----------



## chris888222 (Mar 5, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I should have done that. I was too angry with Sony (and the judge!) and just bothered about the title/headline.


----------



## antwill (Mar 5, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly why these sensationalist headlines are so annoying. The only person who should be worried is geohot, no one else.


----------



## chris888222 (Mar 5, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is dumb. But may I ask why only them?

You may never know what Sony might do with those IP addresses.


----------



## antwill (Mar 5, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> This is dumb. But may I ask why only them?


Sony aren't seeing these IP lists, only the attorneys, they are also not going to sue anyone else, and are only using the IPs for the locations so they can try and get the judge to grant them to hold the court case where they want and not in geohot's state. The IPs are only there to prove that he distributed the hacks, and to help them decide on a place to hold the case, never to sue anyone else and Sony aren't even going to see them. Also the subpoena is very specific, if Sony were to turn around and try and sue anyone else or get their identifiable information they would need another to be approved.


----------



## chris888222 (Mar 5, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All I can say now is good luck geohot. A person VS a company is indeed a huge challenge.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 5, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Considering how he won the case between him and Apple, this shouldn't be a really big deal.


----------



## chris888222 (Mar 5, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Er... Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think Sony will be tougher to defeat. Since they have a vast range of products from mobiles to laptop computers to games and even TVs (ahem iPod, iPad, iPhone and Macs), I suppose they earn more than apple. Sony is sure a tough cookie.

Still, best wishes geohot. (no sarcasm here)


----------



## Wms123789 (Mar 5, 2011)

First thing do to after i read this news: Going the first time on geohot.com just to show Sony my opinion  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




But really: Sony, from now on you will FAIL.


----------



## antwill (Mar 5, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> Er... Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think Sony will be tougher to defeat. Since they have a vast range of products from mobiles to laptop computers to games and even TVs (ahem iPod, iPad, iPhone and Macs), I suppose they earn more than apple. Sony is sure a tough cookie.
> 
> Still, best wishes geohot. (no sarcasm here)


The main argument for jailbreaking the phones were the lockdown to specific service providers. This is a games console, which I'm sure many people will not see it in the same light as being locked down to a phone carrier.


----------



## redact (Mar 5, 2011)

fuck that shit, 
no ngp / ps4 for me.


----------



## chris888222 (Mar 5, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that. However, I'm talking about the probability of Sony being 'unfair', since it earns so much money if you get what I mean. The possibility of money is endless, except on buying love and health that is.


----------



## Sülf (Mar 5, 2011)

Questions:
The judge can only judge for the US?
Is this legal out of the US?
If its legal, how can a US judge overrule national information/data protection laws of other countries?


----------



## GundamXXX (Mar 5, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure, Sony arent seeing them at all... right
Even if I believed that (which I dont) its still bullshit. If this judge gives the IP's that means that in the future Sony can ask for IP's once more and refer to this case to make sure they get them
Also location? What are they gunna do? That video has been seen by millions upon millions from all around the globe
And they dont need proof that he put the hacks online, he never denied it

In the end Sony will get a hold of that IP list, maybe even compare it to their own PSN IP list and keep a close eye on those IPs or maybe even ban them outright (which also wouldnt surprise me)



Also dont forget the money of power in a corrupt country like the US


----------



## Ravte (Mar 5, 2011)

Welcome to the U.S.A! Where money buys you almost everything.

oh well, just visited geohots site after reading this thread, was a nice read through on his side of the story. David vs Goliath basicly.

And to all you freaking out bout their IP being traced, ever heard of proxies?




PS. Funny I lost contact to my network provider for 10 secs there after I had exited the geohots site, pure chance or sony DDOSing me? hehe


----------



## megawalk (Mar 5, 2011)

wish i had supreme inhumane powers right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bastards, they are messing with people who didn't do anything bad (yet)
just as they say Sony thinks "We're Above The Law"
i benchmark "Sony" as one of the bad companies in my personal list


----------



## hunter291 (Mar 5, 2011)

so i fav'd his rap on my youtube acc xD am i fucked now ?


----------



## GundamXXX (Mar 5, 2011)

megawalk said:
			
		

> wish i had supreme inhumane powers right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Join the Boycott Sony group on FB ;P
Link in sig ;p


----------



## antwill (Mar 5, 2011)

hunter291 said:
			
		

> so i fav'd his rap on my youtube acc xD am i fucked now ?


Yes, but only because you liked his rapping.


----------



## Law (Mar 5, 2011)

itt: conclusion jumping


----------



## Elvarg (Mar 5, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> megawalk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i dont think sony will even bother looking at the page.


----------



## antwill (Mar 5, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> itt: conclusion jumping


Don't forget the conspiracy theories.


----------



## Jaden. (Mar 5, 2011)

Omg nuh! I wont be able to watch p0rn. >(


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 5, 2011)

What will PS3 users do? I'ts the first time in my life I'm happy I don't have one lol...


----------



## Law (Mar 5, 2011)

HOLY SHIT GUYS SONY JUST PAID THE RUSSIANS TO GAIN ACCESS TO THEIR SATELLITES WHICH HAVE THE ABILITY TO _READ YOUR MIND_.

THEY'RE USING THE IP ADDRESSES TO TRACK YOUR LOCATION *RIGHT NOW*. WATCH THE FUCK OUT GUYS AND GET SOMEWHERE THE MIND READING BEAMS CAN'T AFFECT YOU.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 5, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> HOLY SHIT GUYS SONY JUST PAID THE RUSSIANS TO GAIN ACCESS TO THEIR SATELLITES WHICH HAVE THE ABILITY TO _READ YOUR MIND_.
> 
> THEY'RE USING THE IP ADDRESSES TO TRACK YOUR LOCATION *RIGHT NOW*. WATCH THE FUCK OUT GUYS AND GET SOMEWHERE THE MIND READING BEAMS CAN'T AFFECT YOU.


Thats it I'm going to a galaxy far, far away...


----------



## GundamXXX (Mar 5, 2011)

Elvarg said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its not about Sony checking the page, although that would be funny
Its more about a united stand against the corruption of a international company and boycotting them for being douchebags


----------



## BanditKing (Mar 5, 2011)

Good thing I used a proxy. 

rofl.


----------



## Slasher Zero (Mar 5, 2011)

Holy Shit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  [/size] I've watched some of Geohot's blog and youtube page & stuff 
now I'm definitely not getting a PS3 NO-WAY-HO-ZAY cause then i bet there gonna block of the PS3 Store .


----------



## Slasher Zero (Mar 5, 2011)

BanditKing said:
			
		

> Good thing I used a proxy.
> 
> rofl.


Lucky i have Proxy but i didn't  use it .


----------



## Jamstruth (Mar 5, 2011)

....Why?
What can having these IPs possibly achieve in your case against Hotz?
You can't establish other cases with these IPs because you'd be laughed right out of the courtroom.
This is a complete mindfuck... It doesn't make sense on why Sony would WANT this information and why the courts would just let them have the names and addresses of the thousands of people (myself included) who have accessed this site? It has no bearing on the current case.


----------



## Rayder (Mar 5, 2011)

This is just one of the many reasons I've privately boycotted Sony for years now.  The last Sony product I've intentionally bought was the PS1.   I don't buy anything with Sony's name on it these days.

I don't care if they have my IP address (I never actually went to the Geohot page, just clicked a referrer link to that video....one time), I have nothing made directly by Sony anymore and haven't for years.  There may be products here that have "Sony guts", but nothing labeled as a Sony product directly.  I've never repeated Sony's precious  keys anywhere, nor do I ever care to (since I don't have or want a PS3), so they can't do anything to me.   Oh, unless they want to start going after every person who has ever talked badly about their products.....heh.....my opinion of them still stands.

I really hope people that see what Sony is doing now will be convinced to form their own boycott against Sony.  You don't need to join some FB page, just don't buy their products anymore.  If no one is buying their products, they will go down real fast.  I would love to see that happen to Sony too.


----------



## Aijelsop (Mar 5, 2011)

That judge mustve been smoking something illegal.

So Sony knows my IP and I don't even own a PS3?! BS!

I was going to buy a second hand PS2, but I think I'll pass on Sony products. Tyvm Sony. Everyone hates you. I hope you loose business.

Go die in a hole everyone who has a part in this Sony suing
geohot crap. It's a fucking custom firmware! Do you see Nintendo complaining about USB Loaders, Hacking, Pirating games, etc? No! They will try to stop it, but they will never go as far as you have Sony.


----------



## MMX (Mar 5, 2011)

Spoiler











just thinking about jailbreaking is enough to put you in jail!


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Mar 5, 2011)

As per my mistletoe comment, I say that when I am angry at someone.

Then again, this makes some sense.


Spoiler



In _Shin Megami Tensei: Survivor_, Beldr is immune to everything except mistletoe, which, when exploited, actually makes him the weakest of the Bels. Sony's PS3 seemed impenetrable, but, after the hackers got access to a certain way to get the private key (which essentially made the PS3 the *most hacked* console of this generation), they rightfully declared Sony's security "epic fail".


----------



## omegasoul6 (Mar 5, 2011)

deleted


----------



## rauthelegendary (Mar 5, 2011)

They're just trying to prove that most of the visitors are from a certain area. It's not as if Sony is going to block all those IP adresses from using PSN. That's like prosecuting someone because they watched someone murder a person in the latest episode of CSI. Just because you visited that site doesn't mean you did anything wrong.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 5, 2011)

these comments are hilarious.  everyone is posting with their fists in the air against sony and the judge and completely missing the situation.

the judge didn't "grant" sony access to this stuff...

*geohot's defense and sony reached an agreement* on providing the info from geo's personal accounts.  the judge merely signed at the dotted line.

geohot's defense wouldn't have agreed to this if they didn't think it would help his case.  they're more concerned about protecting their client then they are a bunch of pirates.


----------



## GundamXXX (Mar 5, 2011)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> these comments are hilarious.  everyone is posting with their fists in the air against sony and the judge and completely missing the situation.
> 
> the judge didn't "grant" sony access to this stuff...
> 
> ...


Your comment is the hilarious one

Only a few comments are made against the judge (Ive commented as well on the judge) but most of it is because of the sheer fact that Sony is allowed to have those IP's regardless of the who authorized it

And reaching an agreement can very well be "Give us the info and we wont sue your family and friends.. kthxbai"


----------



## gumgod (Mar 5, 2011)

This is double plus not good.



Spoiler



It's a reference to 1984 not poor grammar. Don't be a grammar nazi



I don't think I watched his videos, but I'm pretty sure I've been on his site.  It was a interesting read.  I don't even own a PS3.  I don't want to be inconvenienced by this trial simply because I use the internet.  I sense thought crime detection in progress.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 5, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if this was the case then why didn't they agree to provide geo's paypal activity?  it was requested by sony.

...and really?  out of the 16 pages of this thread only a "few" comments are against the judge?

IP addresses don't mean shit if the ISP protects your information like most do.  All you get really get from an IP is the geographical location of the service provider which is in line with the reason sony gave for requesting that info.  Geohot has had access to that info through this whole thing...Sony wants the trial to take place in San Fran...Geo's lawyers know wtf they're doing.

bottom line is...this really concerns none of us.  it's illegal for Sony to use the info given for any purpose aside from what was specifically requested.


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Mar 5, 2011)

gumgod said:
			
		

> This is double plus not good.


I thought it was 'ungood.'


----------



## gumgod (Mar 5, 2011)

MEGAMANTROTSKY said:
			
		

> gumgod said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm going from memory here.  I didn't look it up.


----------



## Sheimi (Mar 5, 2011)

I just don't like the fact that Sony got the IP Address. I don't want them to invade my privacy


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Mar 5, 2011)

gumgod said:
			
		

> MEGAMANTROTSKY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hah, fair enough. I didn't look it up, either.


----------



## JoyConG (Mar 5, 2011)

...

I can't get sued for watching the Geohot rap right!?


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Mar 5, 2011)

gumgod said:
			
		

> This is double plus not good.


I get the reference. I was thinking of that book when I was reading this thread!

...but seriously, after reading more of the thread, I wonder...
If the IPs are going to be used to prove Sony's case, then how can I make Sony lose?

P.S. I hope this does not go the same route of Thomas B. Manton. *shadow aura raises*


----------



## GundamXXX (Mar 5, 2011)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because theres a lot of politicians that wouldnt be very happy, very simple

Meh ok more then a few Ill give you that, but thats not the core of the situation
ISP's USED to protect you but thats becoming less and less the case
In the UK they cant protect you meaning that if Sony gets hold of UK IP's they can fuck them over
The US ISP's can be bought and if they cant they will buy some politicians to create a law to make them give up info

Im not saying they dont know what theyre doing, im jsut saying theyre doing whatever they can for him and if that ends up in a settlement they will take it


----------



## Zerousen (Mar 5, 2011)

I think this is really idiotic. Who knows how many people has visited his website, who knows, maybe some just wandered onto his website by coincidence, like I did with GBAtemp.


----------



## gumgod (Mar 5, 2011)

Hikaru said:
			
		

> I think this is really idiotic. Who knows how many people has visited his website, who knows, maybe some just wandered onto his website by coincidence, like I did with GBAtemp.


I'm pretty sure the first time I saw a link to his site was in a news article that came up in my Google "Tech News" RSS feed.  I'm sure many of his hits are completely irrelevant to Sony's case.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 5, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Because theres a lot of politicians that wouldnt be very happy, very simple
> 
> lol...
> 
> ...



lol...US ISPs can be bought?  Name me one instance where a US ISP gave someone up with zero evidence of illegal activity.  They're in the business of making money and putting fear in potential customers doesn't go very far in that business.  The word Comcast can't even be mentioned with a straight face as they own a majority stake in NBC Universal, meaning they have a financial interest in quite a bit of copyrighted content.

Sure, politicians have been and will continue to be bought to "create a law to make them give up info".  Many such laws have already been introduced and shot down.  Maybe one day they'll get one through...who knows?


----------



## Jamstruth (Mar 5, 2011)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its linked to the number they are trying to prove is copyrighted material. That's grey area but almost enough i think


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 5, 2011)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good luck copyrighting a number...

I think I'm going to copyright the number 7 today.  I will then proceed to sue anyone who uses the number 7 without my permission.


----------



## GundamXXX (Mar 5, 2011)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im not saying it makes sense because they wont pull any data from it but polirticians are mostly idiots when it comes to internet and technology so they fear

Hmm yes because no company works ahead into the future
I mean, theyre definitly not going to get a US judge to make geohotz actions illegal at all and by doing so making the people who visit his site or instructions on how to hack a PS3 perform illegal actions... no no thats just crazy to think ahead (im not saying they will or they will succeed im just saying its a logical thing for a big comapny to get all your bases covered even if they are stupid)

Having those IP's means they have ground for further investigation of the people
They dont need proof from the website, all they need is grounds for more action to be allowed taken

And ISP's will give out your info as is the case in the UK
3 strike law and youre out also means the ISP can give your info the the claiming party

About the buying of ISP's, just because it hasnt happend yet doesnt mean it wont happen. You dont understand much of business or politics do you? in the end ISP's will be forced to give information and before that happens they will sell it to get as much money out of it as they need


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 5, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Blah...



Is it that I don't understand business or politics?  Or is it that you simply continue to retort with hypotheticals and a conspiracy theorist "everyone is corrupt" mentality?  We are not in the matrix...  This is not the latest Bourne movie...  Everyone isn't out to get you...  It's all going to be okay *pats on head*


----------



## GundamXXX (Mar 5, 2011)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ive been in business, Ive been in politics
I spend time in a multimillion business and I make it my own business to find out whats happening
Same with world politics

I dont think everyone is out to get me, what I do think is that there is a large amount of unfair people who have a lot to lose if certain information got released
And I also think that those people have a lot of money

And I also think that there is enough politicians who would work for them who in their turn have something to lose aswell


Its a simple Circle of Corruption


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 5, 2011)

I would never presume that you know nothing about business or politics.

You shouldn't presume the same about me.

5% of gbatemp actually pays attention to what's going on...the other 95% reads a topic title and the mob starts marching.

There are specific, on paper, ways that Sony can use the information they gather.  Anything outside of the agreement is inadmissible in any other court and any other case.  

Any arguments regarding corruption and manipulation are hypothetical.

This "ruling" by the judge sets no precedent for other companies to gain access since it is based on the agreement between Sony and Geohot


----------



## GundamXXX (Mar 5, 2011)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> I would never presume that you know nothing about business or politics.
> 
> You shouldn't presume the same about me.
> 
> ...


The information itself cant be used I agree but the fact they are allowed the information can be used as examples in future cases

Ofcourse theyre hypothetical and they always will be since its all done "in the dark" but that doesnt mean its not there


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 5, 2011)

Eric345 said:
			
		

> wow sony thanks to you my router is missed up!!
> You know, I don't think that's related...
> 
> 
> ...


Hey!


----------



## Rydian (Mar 5, 2011)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> the judge didn't "grant" sony access to this stuff...
> 
> *geohot's defense and sony reached an agreement* on providing the info from geo's personal accounts.  the judge merely signed at the dotted line


You're telling me that the judge reading both party's demands and then signing off on them is not granting them?  Then why the hell does he need to sign them? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Judges have the right to refuse _partial_ passing of a request, it happens all the time.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 5, 2011)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> I would never presume that you know nothing about business or politics.
> 
> You shouldn't presume the same about me.
> 
> ...


Except for the precedent to GIVE OBSCENELY MORE INFORMATION THAN IS NEEDED.
But I'm sure you're right, wi r dum nd dunt reed stuf gud.


Also, you're deluded if you think the fact that Sony is Sony doesn't have anything to do with them being granted such a huge request.


----------



## Law (Mar 5, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So what would you classify as needed information?

What is less than a list of meaningless numbers?


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 5, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> twiztidsinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certainly not the IP addresses of everyone who *viewed a video*.
That's a huge stretch over something more reasonable like 'everyone who downloaded a file that contains infringing material'.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 5, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> *The information itself cant be used I agree but the fact they are allowed the information can be used as examples in future cases*
> Ofcourse theyre hypothetical and they always will be since its all done "in the dark" but that doesnt mean its not there



They are not being "allowed" the information.  They are being *given* permission to access the information regarding Geohot's personal accounts by Geohot himself, not a judge.  He denied them permission to access his PayPal account because it had nothing to do with the information they were requesting, not because "theres a lot of politicians that wouldnt be very happy".


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 5, 2011)

You see, GBAtemp. This is why you need a like and dislike button for the forum. On a completely related note, I shall not be getting the NGP for this act of criminal violence bestowed upon us by a stupidly large and evil corporation such as Sony Computer Entertainment.

As if *one* lawsuit wasn't enough.


----------



## Law (Mar 5, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad to see you don't have an actual answer.

Deal with it. IP addresses don't mean shit anyway.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 5, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol...missed this one

there is not precedent involved here because there is no "ruling" involved.  Geohot is allowing access to this info, the judge just needed to sign off on it...


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 5, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> Glad to see you don't have an actual answer.
> 
> Deal with it, IP addresses don't mean shit anyway.
> Glad to see you don't understand how things work.
> ...


Sorry.. I didn't realize this topic has gone off on some left-field tangent. I thought we were still talking about the point of this topic: the Judge granting a subpoena for the IP addresses of anyone who accessed his site or watched his youtube vid.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 5, 2011)

WTF are you talking about??

Sony:  "we want this info"

Judge:  "no"

Geohot:  "it's okay, for them to have it as long as the information is used only as defined in their request"

Judge:  "okay, if that's what you want"


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Mar 5, 2011)

So, right now Sony knows who I am? Sony knows WHO I AM?!
OH SHIT I AM ON THE WANTED LIST!

Really, I visited the site once. I am SO screwed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







I need my lawyer.


----------



## Sephxus (Mar 5, 2011)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> WTF are you talking about??
> 
> Sony:  "we want this info"
> 
> ...


Geohot's privacy is not at risk here.  He can't just give permission to Sony.  The judge had to order it.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 5, 2011)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> WTF are you talking about??
> 
> Sony:  "we want this info"
> 
> ...


So... you're saying that Geohot said that it was OK for Sony to get the IPs?
I haven't read anything about that and it doesn't make sense at all.

The subpoena requires Google and other sites to turn over information (IP logs which are their property). Geohot nor his lawyers should have any say in the matter, as it is beyond their control to say what is and is not fine for a 3rd company who is not involved in this case to do.
If it was permission to log into Geohot's sites and get user statistic data that way, it would be fine because that is made available to Geohot. The subpoena is WELL beyond the scope of what is acceptable in this case. This is like saying 'Because Geohot went to a McDonald's every Thursday all the employees of that McDonald's who served him must give their name and address'.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 5, 2011)

Maybe you could try reading the actual document as opposed to relying on someone else's interpretation.

Both sides worked together to narrow the scope of the subpoenas to a level they agreed on.  The document is fairly specific as to the information they are seeking and how they are using it.  It is solely for the use of moving the trial from New Jersy to California...

They are not searching for pirates...
They cannot use the information gathered to sue other "hackers"...


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 5, 2011)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> Maybe you could try reading the actual document as opposed to relying on someone else's interpretation.
> 
> Both sides worked together to narrow the scope of the subpoenas to a level they agreed on.  The document is fairly specific as to the information they are seeking and how they are using it.  It is solely for the use of moving the trial from New Jersy to California...
> 
> ...


Seriously, just stop trying. People here and on the scene sites will not understand this even if it was told by god.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 5, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finally...  Something you and I can agree on


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 5, 2011)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> Maybe you could try reading the actual document as opposed to relying on someone else's interpretation.
> 
> Both sides worked together to narrow the scope of the subpoenas to a level they agreed on.  The document is fairly specific as to the information they are seeking and how they are using it.  It is solely for the use of moving the trial from New Jersy to California...
> 
> ...


Then why are you here, adding your pointless comments?
Why "dirty" yourself with the "unwashed masses"?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 5, 2011)

it doesn't brush aside the EFF's letters...

It makes it clear that these are not the same, overly broad subpoenas that the EFF wrote the letters about and that both the defendant and the plaintiff have agreed on that fact.


----------



## Bunie (Mar 5, 2011)

Sony has the ability to do whatever they want, It's CRAZY. You can believe this to be the rantings of a madman, but i know it's true.
Sony has the ability to have people killed, and have done it before. They invoke this when they feel they are in danger of being exposed, or when they feel there is money to be had.
I'm surprised GeoHot has yet to kick the bucket, however i suppose that would appear a bit TOO coincidental.
I don't like Sony. They hold the people on their music label hostage, and somehow are able to win the even the stupidest cases in court. Sony is basically like the Corporation of the Illuminati.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 5, 2011)

Bunie said:
			
		

> Sony has the ability to do whatever they want, It's CRAZY. You can believe this to be the rantings of a madman, but i know it's true, Sony has the ability to have people killed, and have done it before. They invoke this when they feel they are in danger of being exposed, or when they feel there is money to be had. I'm surprised Geohot has yet to kick the bucket, however i suppose that would appear a bit TOO coincidental.
> 
> I don't like Sony. They hold the people on their music label hostage, and somehow are able to win the even the stupidest cases in court. Sony is basically like the Corporation of the Illuminati.



Best comment in the last 19 pages


----------



## Bunie (Mar 5, 2011)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> Best comment in the last 19 pages


Seriously, Look up Michael Jackson's speech about Sony. MJ screwed them out of MILLIONS of dollars, talked bad about them, even said one of their main people abuses his wife. Later, MJ Died. "Drug overdose." Doctor didn't do it, and MJ wasn't given enough to do it.

Shortly after that. BAM! Movie based on the concert, put together by Sony. New record deal with the MJ Estate for 7 new albums, all under Sony.

Coincidence? I personally, Think not.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 5, 2011)

Bunie said:
			
		

> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll really do hope your trolling...


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 5, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just reading and commenting without adding anything, you guys can go on on this train of hatred for all I care.
His point was clear and is the truth, but it reached the point where people will not agree or not change their oppinions because of that, you can just agree or disagree with what Sony is doing.
IP numbers can only give location used like that... the information they could gather about people is prohibited to be shared by ISP's, they made it clear what it was for.


tl;dr: I'm a trollbait. I agree with what he and other people in other forums have said, you don't.

EDIT:
HAHAHAHA, oh wow! @Bunie's commentary.


----------



## Bunie (Mar 5, 2011)

Site is crashing? Sony has become enraged with our posts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 get to the trenches!

EDIT: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol was getting 502 errors and massive lag.


----------



## Sephxus (Mar 5, 2011)

@Old8oy
Just because Geohot agreed to the subpoenas, it does not mean he is able to grant permission to Sony.  The Judge had to order it.  The Judge had to consider opposing sides, which is why you see EFF’s involvement all over the document.  You seem to loop together Geohot and individual privacy rights.  Just because Geohot does not care about some individuals’ privacy, it does not mean that those individuals also don’t care.  EFF speaks for those individuals.

It isn’t a something that the Judge blindly had to agree on, as you make it seem.

Note:  Don’t presume I do not agree with all other points you mentioned.  You have some facts there, but I don’t think they add much to defend your first post.

@ Maedhros
What is his point?  Maybe you should find out before calling everyone here ignorant.



			
				Old8oy said:
			
		

> these comments are hilarious.  everyone is posting with their fists in the air against sony and the judge and completely missing the situation.
> 
> the judge didn't "grant" sony access to this stuff...
> 
> ...


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 5, 2011)

The defense's assistance in defining the scope of the subpoenas directly led to the judge ordering them.  Up until this point, all requests by Sony had been denied.  The judge did his job.


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 5, 2011)

Sephxus said:
			
		

> @Old8oy
> Just because Geohot agreed to the subpoenas, it does not mean he is able to grant permission to Sony.  The Judge had to order it.  The Judge had to consider opposing sides, which is why you see EFF’s involvement all over the document.  You seem to loop together Geohot and individual privacy rights.  Just because Geohot does not care about some individuals’ privacy, it does not mean that those individuals also don’t care.  EFF speaks for those individuals.
> 
> It isn’t a something that the Judge blindly had to agree on, as you make it seem.
> ...


When did I called anyone ignorant here? Seriously...

The point is: Sony is not using this info to prejudice other consumers or people, just to make a point and change the court to California. I don't give shit if you agree or not with these actions, and that's why it's pointless discuss this. The "damage" was done already, just support or boycott. People have enough inteligence to reach a conclusion after reading the document.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Mar 5, 2011)

Bunie said:
			
		

> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, your saying that Sony could have killed Micheal Jackson because of what he said?
That is a conspiracy I should look into. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*ducks under a desk* If they know where I live, than I am going to get assassinated here soon...


----------



## Sephxus (Mar 5, 2011)

@Old8oy
You say that “the [J]udge didn't "grant" ony access to this stuff.”  I say he did.

It really comes down to who had the power to grant Sony what it wanted.  
Geohot or the Judge?

If Geohot allowed (agreed with) Sony to search some dude’s house, is Sony allowed to do it?
No, the Judge had to first decide whether or not that action was relevant to the case.  The Judge couldn’t just grant Sony the liberty to do it just because Geohot had agreed.

@ Maedhros



			
				Maedhros said:
			
		

> Seriously, just stop trying. *People *here and on the scene sites *will not understand this even if it was told by god.*



I guess I should have used stubborn.  I inferred ignorant from stubbornness, which isn't far of what you meant.  Please clarify what you meant, I would like to know how you interpret your own sentences. 
*
Just below the response to you, I quoted Old8oy’s argument, and you still missed the actual point. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Edit: too many typos to let go.


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 5, 2011)

Sephxus said:
			
		

> @Old8oy
> You say that “the [J]udge didn't "grant" ony access to this stuff.”  I say he did.
> 
> It really comes down to who had the power to grant Sony what it wanted.
> ...



Of course, because you know more than me what I wanted to say. =/
I never quoted that argument, I only talked about the post I quoted.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 5, 2011)

Sephxus said:
			
		

> @Old8oy
> You say that “the [J]udge didn't "grant" ony access to this stuff.”  I say he did.
> 
> It really comes down to who had the power to grant Sony what it wanted.
> ...




I see...  So rather than actually reply to what's going on and try to settle down all of the people who are grabbing their pitchforks you decide to argue over semantics.  Gotcha.

Sure, the judge "granted" the subpoena...
AFTER Geohot's defense and Sony worked together to make sure no one's private data (private data as in names and addresses) was compromised.  All they're trying to prove here is that more happened in Cali than in Jersey so they can move the trial.


----------



## chartube12 (Mar 5, 2011)

So what's the number I call to sue Geohot for having my privacy invaded? Not joking!


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 5, 2011)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> So what's the number I call to sue Geohot for having my privacy invaded? Not joking!



I think it's 1-800-GROW-A-PAIR

Anyone else in a similar situation would do the exact same thing to save their own ass.  Price you pay for being part of a fringe community.

Holier than thou...


----------



## Sephxus (Mar 5, 2011)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> *snip
> All they're trying to prove here is that more happened in Cali than in Jersey so they can move the trial.



Ok, I understand that.  I understand Sony's reason for such request.  So now the problem becomes: is Sony allowed to do this, or more importantly, are privacy rights being violated?  

You essentially began an argument/discussion filled with errors, then defended it by mentioning something we had all read, Sony's excuse.

Clear up things first.  I can agree with many _things _that you said, but those _things _back up a faulty argument.  We can't really guess your actual intentions by reading comments with random ideas. 

@Maedhros 
hmm.  I just don't get you.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 5, 2011)

Sephxus said:
			
		

> You essentially began an argument/discussion *filled with errors*, then defended it by mentioning something we had all read, Sony's excuse.
> 
> Clear up things first.  I can agree with many _things _that you said, but those _things _back up a faulty argument.  We can't really guess your actual intentions by reading comments with random ideas.



would you mind pointing all of these errors out to me so I can see about correcting them?
random ideas?

also, the first 15 pages of this thread are people who didn't read the actual request for the subpoena bitching about how violated and butthurt they feel, so you can't make a claim meant to include "we..all" with regard to reading Sony's "excuse".  

how is this any different from requesting cell phone records for alibi purposes?  people are not in any danger of being sued here.  if you think it is violating _your_ privacy for someone to know what state your IP address is located in, i'm sure you're already being violated in far more horrible ways than that


edit:  i don't think that Maedhros is meant to be gotten


----------



## chartube12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> chartube12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean visiting his site once and not even using the DLs makes you a part of Geohot's pirate army? Fuck that shit.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Mar 5, 2011)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> Sephxus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Essentially, it isn't illegal yet for the government to act like "big daddy". The thing is, since Sony is a big company, the government gets more money from Sony. The person or group that has more money gets more favor from the government, so it isn't based on who is innocent, it is based on who is "better" than the other.

This world is full of wrong, but it seems the government does wrong all the time.

I am classifying two groups of people:

*Anti-GeoHot* *|* *Pro-GeoHot*
These type of people think GeoHot      *|*   These are the type of people
should be charged for his "crime".       *|*   who are actually smart enough
These type of people are just total       *|*   to realize that GeoHot is innocent
jerks thinking Sony is better than any  *|*   and believe Sony is just being a jerky
other citizen.                                      *|*   piece of crap that just wants their
*|*   way.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 5, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> Essentially, it isn't illegal yet for the government to act like "big daddy". The thing is, since Sony is a big company, the government gets more money from Sony. The person or group that has more money gets more favor from the government, so it isn't based on who is innocent, it is based on who is "better" than the other.
> 
> This world is full of wrong, but it seems the government does wrong all the time.
> 
> ...



you mean you're not a pirate?  hmm...


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 5, 2011)

as in the words of James Rolfle...*WHAT A SHITLOAD OF {UNCONSTITUTIONAL} FUCK!!!*

somebody needs to pull the Sony's penis (if they even HAVE one) out of that judges mouth!


----------



## Linkpal (Mar 5, 2011)

As much as I hate this, I think Sony will probably win this case.

As much as we'd like to think we own our PS3s, there's this thing called intellectual property that Sony is willing to die for. And unfortunately, we're not allowed in any of that.

In other words, we don't own Sony's software, and that's what Geohot (and really, failoverfl0w) tried to break.

Sad, I know, but until the bullshit called 'intellectual property' is abolished (never), this case will be in Sony's favor.

Erm, on the subject of our private info...I don't think we've ever truly had our privacy in...well, decades.


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Mar 5, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> as in the words of James Rolfle...*WHAT A SHITLOAD OF [UNCONSTITUTIONAL] FUCK!!!*


Fix'd


----------



## megawalk (Mar 6, 2011)

thank god anonymous puts up armed interventions for now.
but still i disagree on the decision that a worldwide provision should be allowed to let their IPs be read
because technically that would be making a worldwide decision on your own which technically isn't right in any form of national services.
i mean. sure, if they had the right to see the geopositioning of all the american locations O.K.
but after seeing the geopositioning globally i think they should've been in flavour to consult with the following nations which i know of:
U.N.
U.S.
EU.
and all other nations that are related to traffic control of the network usage.
but right now in my eyes i can see that this is illegal in any and every solution concerning the subject that google(youtube) is worldwide. so aslong as there won't be a limitation set on the rights until nations are agreeing to allow it. i am not going to approve of this.
with this decision and my hammer in my hand i call it finals towards this current situation at hand.
and i'll see what'll develop in the near future. good, or bad.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Mar 6, 2011)

As much as I hate big government, I can't really do anything until I am "an actual citizen of the United States", since for some reason kids are not considered citizens.

All of what Sony is doing is unconstitutional, but it is based on what 9 Supreme court judges are appointed, and it seems that the ones that were appointed have Sony as their favor.


----------



## ketufe (Mar 6, 2011)

if you look at a blog and a video you  do not be a killer? Or I am mistaken?

Sony is shown more than people ridiculous they dirty themselves all alone


----------



## DrOctapu (Mar 6, 2011)

Bullshit. Geohot's hack did *NOT* allow for piracy without modification. It was usable *ONLY* for homebrew purposes and firmwares installed from it could be used for piracy. If you want someone to blame for piracy, blame the release groups and yourselves for charging $60 for a game. Now, I could be accused of having broken laws without pirating anything. This is fantastic. We're probably all going to be banned from PSN, too.


----------



## lowbyte (Mar 6, 2011)

the should better  invest the earned  money   
to  make better products instead of fighting against  his customers
because no customer no money  thats very simple ! 
or less customers & les money
but finaly seems they have to much (money)
i visited the site (but realy i dont have  a related product ) & will not buy with this knowledge any Product from 
now whats up with my ip ....
thx for understanding


----------



## Extremist (Mar 6, 2011)

Hysterical kids!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1. Sony's trying to get all the guys behind the various hacks etc. so they're getting as much info as they can, seeing what people pops up all over the place. They are NOT gonna come home to your parents place and haul your 10-year old ass in jail!

2. If you don't want to be connected with it, stay away from stuff that deals with illegal activity - simple as that!

3. There's NO privacy on the net - get used to it!


----------



## Cyan (Mar 6, 2011)

What I don't understand is that they want the IP to determine where the judgment have to be held.
But, on what are they basing their decision ?
The number of downloads & visits from both states only? then the judge would have only allowed IP from both states, and not from all the world.
The IP for people outside of these 2 states will be counted for California, because github's in California? then Sony win the court location.


I think if Sony can check the IP themselves, they won't stop at just checking the visitors for both states, they will use it to make statistics, like finding the country with most hackers, seeing how many downloads have occurred to determine their loss (even if that's always fake stats, like people revisiting the website many times with dynamic IP). But I guess they have only the IP of people visiting, they can't know who visited and who downloaded.

With me, they didn't lose money, they got it. I bought the console because I could jailbreak it, and I then bought retail game which I wouldn't have done if I didn't bought the console!
both Sony and the developers earned from the jailbreak. Not all hackers are pirates.
I visited and downloaded Geohot's cfw, that doesn't mean I installed it (I didn't, I'm still using an ofw).


----------



## SifJar (Mar 6, 2011)

lol ridiculous. No way they could do anything to everyone who watched video/looked at site. They have zero evidence of any crime. I'm willing to bet that many people who looked at that stuff (myself included) don't even own a PS3.


----------



## Maplemage (Mar 6, 2011)

And then they get all the IP'S of gbatemp........... :/


----------



## Jeff88 (Mar 6, 2011)

What's with all the cries and moans? This is a great comment that I totally agree with, note that its taken from one of the commenter from Kotaku:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Wow a lot of your are really serious about your IP addresses. Sony is basically taking a poll to use as evidence in the case.
> 
> They are not taking everyone who visited the site to court as many of you seem to have misinterpreted the article as having stated.
> 
> ...


----------



## Whizz (Mar 6, 2011)

Jeff88 said:
			
		

> What's with all the cries and moans? This is a great comment that I totally agree with, note that its taken from one of the commenter from Kotaku:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sony is getting my IP address, but they have absolutely no right for that at all.
When I visit a website, I know they can store my IP address. I agree to that. However, for a third party to demand that information is rediculous. They are not the police. They have my IP address as well and I don't even own a PS3. It doesn't matter that I already share some infomration with people, that doesn't mean a corporation like Sony should get access to that information as well.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Mar 6, 2011)

This is a political cartoon I made of the situation.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 6, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> This is a political cartoon I made of the situation.



i don't get it...


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 6, 2011)

Whizz said:
			
		

> Jeff88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They can't do nothing with the ip besides know from where do you are. Google knows, this site admins knows, everybody knows. They can't just go with your ip and ask for your personal information. Unless your name is George Hotz


----------



## Law (Mar 6, 2011)

It's like people in this thread don't realise what a useless number your IP address actually is.

It's like they don't realise how constantly it changes, either.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 6, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> They can't do nothing with the ip besides know from where do you are. Google knows, this site admins knows, everybody knows. They can't just go with your ip and ask for your personal information. Unless your name is George Hotz
> 
> QUOTE(Law @ Mar 6 2011, 01:07 PM) It's like people in this thread don't realise what a useless number your IP address actually is.
> 
> It's like they don't realise how constantly it changes, either.




Seriously, just give up...  No one in this thread will understand how silly they are being


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Mar 6, 2011)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> RoyalCardMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, if you looked at it closely, it makes perfect sense.
The left side guy is the government, and he says he votes for the highest bidder, meaning they help the people with the most money.
The table is the court, which stands on the broken stand, which represents the values are very "broken".


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Mar 6, 2011)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would agree. Some of the people in these forums just don't like admitting the truth.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 6, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



would you mind stating the "*truth*" so that the few of us who disagree with you might have a better chance at understanding the situation?

and...holy double post cardman


----------



## Law (Mar 6, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope you don't have plans for a career in political cartoons.


----------



## antwill (Mar 6, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> RoyalCardMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just the anti-Sony ones. Also I hope he knows that if he has to explain it, he's doing it wrong and that this was all a sick joke he's playing.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 6, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's a good thing he took the time to explain it

I completely misunderstood it...

I thought the two sides were voting on the popularity of items on Ebay via their smartphones and that the court stood for a retro, funky table and some matching chairs.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Mar 6, 2011)

Citizens of the United States really need to give the central government a lesson in "privacy," and how it relates to our rights as United States citizens. Whether we should be afraid if we wronged or not is not in question, it's the principle of allowing others to intentionally look into our personal matters. 

This is bullshit. The true Uncle does not approve (pun intended).


----------



## godreborn (Mar 6, 2011)

this could be the death knell of sony.  it's unlikely that their invasion of privacy will be known only to those in the gaming sector.  I envision massive boycots of sony tvs, cameras, and the junk they call a laptop.  I hope that company is gone within five years, and Kazuo Hirai is forced to hook on the street just to get by!  haha!!


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 6, 2011)

doubtful that their "invasion of privacy" will have any effect at all on their bottom line...

look at all the information Facebook sells to the highest bidder.  They still seem to be doing pretty well...  And they have access to far more detailed information than which state your username is from.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Mar 6, 2011)

ISP here in Canada don't give personal informations. So Sony can't trace me no matter what they do. So Sony, you may have my IP, but it's completely useless to you. Without the ability to trace it back to my home address and any personal information, it's just 4 numbers from 1 to 255.


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 6, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> ISP here in Canada don't give personal informations. So Sony can't trace me no matter what they do. So Sony, you may have my IP, but it's completely useless to you. Without the ability to trace it back to my home address and any personal information, it's just 4 numbers from 1 to 255.


What makes you think your ip is important to them? They only need the ones from California, anyway.


----------



## antwill (Mar 6, 2011)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh now I wish it really was just your original thought of what it was, sounds so much better.


----------



## vergilite (Mar 7, 2011)

this is actually making me want to get rid of my ps3 and buy and 360 :/ 

sony you disgust me ....


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a bad feeling that something is going to be destroyed because of what sony is doing.


----------



## Searinox (Mar 7, 2011)

I know what Sony needs for all the liberties they've lately taken to reform the law to their purposes. Some inside leaks detailing the methods and goals of their activities, complete with the names of those who commissionned them. People usually resign or get fired over such scandals.


----------



## Pyrofyr (Mar 8, 2011)

I find it hilarious that on certain imageboards people who don't own PS3s (like myself) were flooding those videos with hits just because we knew this would eventually happen.

I wonder when America is gonna get serious and tell Sony to fuck off. What they did with graf_chokolo's house if it's true that they used a task squad they would regularly use for such things such as drug raids because they labeled him a terrorist, it's illegal for the local cops to do that kind of stuff, only homeland security is protected under the patriot act in instances such as that. He wasn't a threat in the least and if anything the 'threat' that he was they only exacerbated by attacking him since it was obvious anyone with half a brain wouldn't keep those things inside their house.


----------



## antwill (Mar 8, 2011)

Pyrofyr said:
			
		

> I find it hilarious that on certain imageboards people who don't own PS3s (like myself) were flooding those videos with hits just because we knew this would eventually happen.
> 
> I wonder when America is gonna get serious and tell Sony to fuck off. What they did with graf_chokolo's house if it's true that they used a task squad they would regularly use for such things such as drug raids because they labeled him a terrorist, it's illegal for the local cops to do that kind of stuff, only homeland security is protected under the patriot act in instances such as that. He wasn't a threat in the least and if anything the 'threat' that he was they only exacerbated by attacking him since it was obvious anyone with half a brain wouldn't keep those things inside their house.


Of course it's not true, you just showed how gullible you really are if you even entertained that possibility for even a second in your mind.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 8, 2011)

graf_chokolo's in Germany, not the US.


----------

